# Content-Provider-Sicherheit



## RelaX (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo@all,

bisher war es noch nicht notwendig einen eigenen Provider zu schreiben. Nun wird es aber mal Zeit.

Ich möchte meine Datenbank für andere Anwendung zur Verfügung stellen aber eben nur einige. Wie kann ich meine Daten für andere Applikationen zur Verfügung stellen und trotz allem Sicherheit meiner Daten gewährleisten? Irgendwie finde ich nichts gescheites zu diesem Thema.

Vielen Dank!


----------

